

World of Warcraft is completely down - hooande
http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/realmstatus/

======
LostInTheWoods
Yes its their Tuesday maintenance. For those who aren't in the know, this
happens like clockwork every Tuesday.

------
hooande
I didn't think that was even possible with an international operation of that
size.

------
marty
Isn't Tuesday morning their normal maintenance window?

